# Could I ever get a blue roan?



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all. I have another thread on here discussing my mares genes  She is registered as a chestnut roan. Although if she is truly a roan, she is minimally expressed. I plan to get her genetically tested one day. Just out of curiosity, would it be possible to get a blue roan out of her? What would you have to breed to get a blue roan (that's my biggest question.) This is only a curiosity thread. Nothing serious. She has only been bred once and had a pali, sire was a pali. Any ideas would be great


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Depends on her agouti status. If she is carrying two copies of bay, then no matter what you do, she will never have a black foal. However, if she only has one, or no, agouti genes, then she could very well have a black foal, which is the base of a blue roan.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/help-color-questions-121712/page3/

Here is the link to the first one. Chiilaa, I think you were the one who originally helped me solve this delema  But now that I went back to look, I actually am confused...I think they may have changed the color of the mare you thought was a roan...now it says "blk ov"...but when you got to her info, all you see is viagra info??? lmbo!!! I'll have to look on her dams side and see how far back any bays are. Would I have to breed her to a blue roan?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

If she has NO agouti, and you breed her to an E/E stud, then you are probably going to get a black. You don't know her agouti status or zygosity of the roan, so no telling. You can get her tested for this, though.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have a full body picture of your mare? I tried looking in your "Barn" to see a picture of her, but the ones that show her full body are too far away or too dark to tell if she may or may not be a roan at all.

If she isn't a roan, you could still get one if you bred her to a homozygous black, homozygous roan stallion. Provided she isn't carrying agouti, anyway, which would give you a 50% of bay roan if she is heterozygous and a 100% of bay roan if she's homozygous.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> Do you have a full body picture of your mare? I tried looking in your "Barn" to see a picture of her, but the ones that show her full body are too far away or too dark to tell if she may or may not be a roan at all.
> 
> If she isn't a roan, you could still get one if you bred her to a homozygous black, homozygous roan stallion. Provided she isn't carrying agouti, anyway, which would give you a 50% of bay roan if she is heterozygous and a 100% of bay roan if she's homozygous.


On the link to the original thread, there are pictures of her that show a closer view of her coat. 
So what would someone have to breed to get a blue roan? A blue roan to...?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

You would have to know her agouti status first, to know if she can even produce a black. 

Your best bet would breed her to a EE RnRn stallion.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

UC Davis has a $25 test to see if she has Agouti or not. Horse Tests

Agouti restricts black, but since you have a red horse, it is impossible to know whether she is carrying it or not since she has no black to restrict.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

thank you all!!! Does anyone know of a stud who carries those genes?
I'll bet it costs an arm and a leg to breed to one!! lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well your mare's a quarab right? Is she registered anywhere?

In all honesty, if you're looking for a specific color, you're better off buying than breeding.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes she is registered. The only reason I've bred her or would ever breed her in the future is for her personality and so I would have HER baby. Just the color would be a plus, if it were even possible


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Army wife said:


> thank you all!!! Does anyone know of a stud who carries those genes?
> I'll bet it costs an arm and a leg to breed to one!! lol


What breed(s) are you considering for the stud?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

This QH stud is homozygous for black and roan: Leo Blue Hancock I don't think you can get much more roan than that!


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

They claim that he cannot throw a bay foal, is this 100% true? 

Obviously, he will always throw a black based foal, but surely just because he's homozygous black doesn't mean he can't throw a bay or brown foal, right?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

TexanFreedom said:


> They claim that he cannot throw a bay foal, is this 100% true?
> 
> Obviously, he will always throw a black based foal, but surely just because he's homozygous black doesn't mean he can't throw a bay or brown foal, right?


Correct. If bred to a mare carrying agouti, he can indeed have bay or brown foals.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends on what the mare he is bred to is carrying.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He won't throw a bay .. but def could throw a bay roan... He's homozygous roan, right?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Just curious but what are the genetics behind a blue roan? Its black based and what other things going on that turn the black into the beautiful color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It's black with true roan. That's all there is to it.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Black with the roan gene, and no agouti. EE/Ee Rnrn/RnRn. 
That's all it is, nothing else. Right?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep that's all it is.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Can't imagine what the stud fee is for that horse!! Not my kinda "look" aside from color of course  lol but I wonder how he would cross with my mare...hhmmm lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Stud fees are no different than any other quality horse .. blue roan or not. There are plenty out there. Also, there are plenty of people breeding them and the best way to get one is to buy one .. lots of weanlings out there!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

True, I would probably just buy one if I really wanted one!


----------

